# 12 million lbs ground beef recall



## old sarge (Dec 5, 2018)

Another beef recall. Some of the beef  was grass fed.  This is an expansion of the FSIS recall from OCT.  https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/more-12-million-lbs-beef-200021913.html
https://www.fsis.usda.gov/wps/porta...hive/archive/2018/recall-085-2018-EXP-release


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 6, 2018)

Glad I grind my own!!
Al


----------



## old sarge (Dec 6, 2018)

Amen on that. It doesn’t take long to cut up large hunks of meat and get the grind you prefer.


----------



## Braz (Dec 6, 2018)

Unfortunately, my Kroger had 3# chubs of ground beef on sale a couple weeks ago so I bought two and made summer sausage. I had eaten about a half pound of it when this recall dropped. Yes, it is the brand recalled but I no longer have the label with the processing date so I can't be sure if I used possibly affected meat or not. But, I'm not sick yet so I guess I'll keep snacking on it and take my chances. 

And if that ain't bad enough we have been eating romaine lettuce salads without fear. Talk about living on the edge.


----------

